# Discussion of Bug: TNT-HD stutter (merged "strange problem" thread)



## NightRyder (Jan 29, 2004)

OK, here's a strange one. I am having a problem with one channel on my 811, the channel is HBO2W. The channel pauses every 1 to 2 seconds. I've experienced the freeze frame/stop motion bug before and this isn't it. This is the only channel that is having this problem and, here's the strange part, the channel is perfectly fine on my 508 and 501 receivers. I have tried a hard reset but no luck. Can someone with a 811 and HBO check to see if you are having the same problem? I still have 2.81 firmware.


Thanks

NightRyder


----------



## NightRyder (Jan 29, 2004)

Jason, I've received confirmation of at least 2 other 811 owners experiencing the same problem. Could you please forward this to your E* contacts and have them check it out?

Thanks


NightRyder


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Yes it has to be an uplink problem...I too am having the issue.

I just sent an email to the tech center and to the team.

Jason


----------



## hancox (Jun 23, 2004)

Probably the A #1 most annoying 811 bug for me.

TNT-HD will freeze at least once an hour, then comes back with ok audio but stuttering video. Channel change fixes it, but interupting Law and Order in my house brings about domestic unrest 

E* supposedly knows about this bug, and said 283 (284) would fix it. It didn't. I'm guessing it was a 283-whoopsie tragedy, and will be fixed in Jan.

Can you confirm Jason?


----------



## NightRyder (Jan 29, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> Yes it has to be an uplink problem...I too am having the issue.
> 
> I just sent an email to the tech center and to the team.
> 
> Jason


Thanks Jason! Looks like they corrected it. I've never seen a source glitch like this only effect a certain receiver. I would be very interested in knowing what the problem was.

NightRyder


----------



## NightRyder (Jan 29, 2004)

Same here hancox. This bug has been at the top of my list for some time now. I have seen it happen on other HD channels but it is most prevalent on TNT-HD.


NightRyder


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Doesn't happen on my 811 anymore


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I will put in my next email. I wouldn't expect any kind of response this week since there are a lot of people on vacation.


----------

